# New Hunter In Need Of Advise



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

I hunt deer in NH and Ive Seen Alot of yotes last fall. Can someone help fill me in on How to Hunt them. Calls, Weather, Time Of Day,Weapon Choice, .308, .243, .22, 12 Gauge.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yote Killer said:


> Can someone help fill me in on How to Hunt them. Calls, Weather, Time Of Day,Weapon Choice, .308, .243, .22, 12 Gauge.


There's alot to hunting coyotes. It's unlike anything you've ever hunted. Yup, Even deer.
Go buy a video or three and get to studying. I could sit here and write a short novel about the different aspects of a successfull coyote hunt but I'm a slow typer, So do me a favor and watch a couple vids and then come back and ask a question or two if ya want. If money is kinda tight right now, and buying a vid is out of the question, then for pitty's sake, ask one question at a time and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill Get a video but i have a question.

When Your Using a rabit call do they usually howl or do the just show up?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

they will just show up to a distress call. i have never had one howl in response to a distress.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yote Killer, in my opinion coyote hunting is not hard at all. What makes it so popular is it can be VERY exciting. 
Like no other hunting sport, hunting the hunter is awesome when the hunter shows up. 
You never know what's going to show, could be a coyote and usually is because there are more of them. You could also call in a bobcat, fox, badger, bear and even a mt lion, depending on where you live.

Like BBD said, get a video on predator calling. It's the fastest and easist way to learn, but don't over do it. To many people go WAY overboard buying things they don't really need. 
Best way to start calling is to go buy a closed reed caller, listin to the sounds they are doing on the video and try to copy it, no big deal if you don't sound like them, you don't have to. 
It's really best for a new guy to get an e-caller if you have the money. Many good reasons for that. You don't need camo, but again if you have the money. 
Starting off, what ever rifle you have and some shooting sticks helps alot. You can make your own shooting sticks real easy. Only things you really need to know is hunt places that predators live. Don't ever give up, it gets easier with time and just go hunting, it well all come together....Good luck


----------



## mathews2121 (Feb 26, 2007)

a couple quick questions im sure you guys can help out with.

#1 - What is the best time of day to hunt, or do you have luck both day and night?

#2 - Im from MN, and I heard you can use spotlights starting this year.. is this true?

Any other helpful information would be greatly apprieciated.

Thanks! :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This site has a great search engine to search for past topics and tips. You might try using that too!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Night time is the best time, for the simple reason most predators are nocturnal by nature. 
They can be called all day long, but the best times are early mornings and late evening. 
If you can use lights, use red ones.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yote Killer said:


> When Your Using a rabit call do they usually howl or do the just show up?


They'll just show up. Keep your eye's peeled.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

There are a lot of good videos out there to choose from. Two of the best in my opinion are put out by Hunters Specialties which are Operation Predator 2 and Operation Predator 3. Both of these videos feature Gearld Stewart, Ed Wimberly, Gary Clancy, and Al Morris. I've never been able to locate the first video this group put out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just picked up Verminators "Bowmania". I don't bowhunt but was thinking it might be a good calling video since they will need to get them in close. I will start watching some of it tonight.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mathews2121 said:


> #1 - What is the best time of day to hunt, or do you have luck both day and night?
> 
> #2 - Im from MN, and I heard you can use spotlights starting this year.. is this true?


Thanks for adding your location, I appreciate that. It helps. I happen to be a MN boy myself  .

Danny B already answered the time of day question, but I can add that the daily coyote activity depends on what part of the state you live in. Some parts of MN they are strictly nocturnal and wont come to a call durring the day. And this will depend on the amount of human activity in the area. In other parts of the state daytime calling can be very succesfull.

To answer your second question. Yes, you can use spotlights at night but you'll want to dig in to the specifics on that before you do it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, night hunting is a totally different game. Unlike day hunting you have to know alot of things that you don't have to know day hunting.

Under the cover of darkness the World changes. That's the way I learned to predator hunt many years ago and kept it up untill I moved to New Mexico 3 years ago.

Although I can hunt at night in NM I don't, to much trouble you have to go through. I do miss night hunting and all the action that goes with it. I could tell you guys some stories you wouldn't believe about animal counts, Mt Lions, Bears and a bunch of things. I must of been nuts at the time lol.

I'm a southwestern predator hunter, it is a little different then MN I'm sure, but some of the things are the same no matter where you live. So if I can help please ask and I'll be happy to give you my best western answer :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

About the day vs. night thing, I've had it so the coyotes will come in durring the day at any time. The funny thing is, 3 miles down the road at one of my other spots, you have to be there right before it gets dark in order to see anything or hear anything.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

let me know what you think of that "bow mania" video. i looked at that one the other day, but i bought the new drury "predator madness" DVD instead. i wouldn't recommend that one for someone looking to learn calling techniques. it shows some calling and some kills, but it's pretty basic. they also show guys killing coyotes with a semi auto shotgun from a helicopter on a ranch down south, and they touch on trapping a little bit too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase

Will do. I have all the other Verminator videos and they are always good for a few laughs.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i have all the verminators videos, including bowmania. its pretty good, got 20 some kills. the calling is pretty much the same, except rick pallet does that tongue flicker thing on the psycho tweety quite a bit. that makes an awsome sound on any call if you can figure it out. it took me a few days of practice to get it down. it works real good on cats i guess, and does awsome on dogs to. he showed this technique on one of the previous videos i think. hes got some pretty exciting **** calling on there to, i thought that was worth the price alone.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I love my Syco Tweety, that is another reason I bought the video. I wanted to see how those guys worked that call. And I bought it because I must always watch coyote videos before going to bed.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

actualy, i kinda called a **** in doing that last weekend, now that i think about it. i was driving home from calling about 30 min after dark, and i saw a **** on the road. he ran in the ditch, and i didnt have a light with me, so i just started doing the flicker thing out the window, and be damned if he didnt come back out, and come right up to the truck, about 20', and just kinda looked around for the sound. he was pretty small, and the ***** are rubbing pretty good, so ididnt shoot him, but it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

Another question When Your hunting At Night Do You Leave the spotlight on or Not?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

range can make a big impact on weapon choice yote killer


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yote Killer said:


> Another question When Your hunting At Night Do You Leave the spotlight on or Not?


I guess you're supposed to leave the light on and pan around.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

kase said:


> they will just show up to a distress call. i have never had one howl in response to a distress.


 I had one time night hunting in south dakota (full moon) that right after my second series of distress calling (rabbit) that all heck broke out just over the hill..it sounded like a dozen dogs yippin and howlin..but nothing ever showed up..but they did howl.


----------

